# Withdrawing EEA family permit application and going to the Border



## kiranchaithanya (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello people,

This has been a great knowledge base to me. kudos to Joppa for this.

Coming to my question. 

I am an Indian married to a French national.

I have applied for a EEA family permit from Paris on the 29th of July hoping to get it in 2-3 weeks, my bad as I did not really look into the 'real' delays people are experiencing. 

We(me and my wife) had planned for a 1 weeks visit to the UK from the 15th of august. I am a student here and my wife has a permanent job. We have no intention of settling in the UK.

Lately, i've been looking at posts and people say they have been waiting for months for their EEA family permit and that the UKBA considers it a settlement visa, which is ridiculous.

I've also learnt that a lot of people have been successful in entering the UK by proving that they are related to an EEA national at the border.

When I try to check the application status by email, they keep saying that my application is ot in the system. Teleperformace has changed the status to tranferred to UK Visas and Immigration on the 31st of july. I'm surprised my application hasn't reached the Embassy which is over a mile away from Teleperformance centre where i submitted my application. It makes absolutely no sense.

Now my question is if I withdraw my application, get my passport back and present myself at Calais with my wife, is there any chance of me getting into trouble for the application withdrawl stamp on my passport?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can only try at Eurotunnel terminal, where UK immigration checks will be carried out before boarding your shuttle to UK, or at Gare du Nord for Eurostar. At Calais ferry terminal, ferry company will probably refuse to let you board as a visa national you don't have a UK visa or EEA family permit. 
Whether you can get code 1A stamp is an open question. They don't like doing it as it involves them in extra work and channel ports are extremely busy right now during school holiday. I suppose you have around 50-50 chance of being granted limited leave to enter for 6 months which code 1A stamp represents. It's your take but if I were you, I'd wait for EEA family permit.


----------



## kiranchaithanya (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the prompt reply Joppa.

I am thinking of travelling by eurolines. My wife told me that the border control happens in Calais. Is this right?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you are right, but I don't know if Eurolines staff at Paris will let you board without visa or permit.


----------



## kiranchaithanya (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks again.

I will try to board and update what happens.

But i seriouslw hope I get my family permit by next week to get rid of this uncertainty.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

With EEA family permit, they have a chance to scrutinise all aspects of your application, including the veracity of your relationship (not marriage of convenience), whereas consideration for Code 1A stamp allows neither the time nor the facility to do so.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kiranchaithanya said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> I will try to board and update what happens.
> 
> But i seriouslw hope I get my family permit by next week to get rid of this uncertainty.


The thing is they will be heavily fined for carrying passengers who later turn out to be ineligible to enter UK through lack of documentation, and it's debatable they are willing to take the chance. The fact the UK border control takes place in Calais or Dover is immaterial.


----------



## kiranchaithanya (Mar 5, 2013)

I have included substantial evidence of our relationship.

Photos,
google chat conversations and emails,
Train and bus tickets of us visiting each other,
Rental agreement and electricity bills on both our names,
cover letters from both of us.

Me and my wife have been friends from high school. She is a french national but she grew up in India. She has a french passport issued in india.

I am assuming this is satisfactory for the ECO to grant the FP. I hope they dont refuse and waste my time and energy.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you have a chance but I don't know if you can get Code 1A stamp at the border.


----------



## kiranchaithanya (Mar 5, 2013)

I am entitled to one if I present myself at the border with satisfactory evidence of being a family member of a EEA national. 

But in any case I don't think it is worth the pain.

I'm waiting to see how things roll at the British embassy here.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kiranchaithanya said:


> I am entitled to one if I present myself at the border with satisfactory evidence of being a family member of a EEA national.


An attitude like that won't get you anywhere. UK has a system of EEA family permit as an established way for family member to enter UK. While under EU rules, you may be entitled to enter UK, insisting on your right will only serve to put their back up and ensure you an unpleasant experience.
Yes, waiting for EEA family permit is the best and most sensible solution.


----------



## kiranchaithanya (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes I'm going to wait it out.
Thanks agains for your suggestions.


----------

